# AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

Welp, I bought one of these to put on with my new MAF because I saw CincyTheForumNazi link to the site and I had remembered reading about these filters a long time ago.
After putting it on, it doesn't feel like they pull as much air as K&N filters, car really feels like it's struggling to pull in the air it needs and the throttle response does not feel as good (this is with a brand new maf and AEM filter compared to a K&N with old maf).
The old MAF I was using had both plastic screens removed and the metal one left in, the new one I put in still has the plastic screens in for now. This doesn't account for the differences in the filter performance though because the K&N connected to a MAF with screens still in felt like it provided a huge increase in throttle response compared to a stock TT airbox and the AEM connected to it really feels no different or maybe even less throttle response than stock air box.
There is one thing that *MAY* be good about this filter. When I did a test with hooking the K&N straight to a MAF with no screens in, it seems like it pulls in more air than the car's fuel system can handle and when you hit the pedal about 50% down it gives you some bucking/hesitation.
So basically an AEM dryflow connected to an MAF with screens out might work good but it definitely doesn't flow as much as a K&N with screens still in.
Will test the dryflow with de-screened maf and post again.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

lol this guy cracks me up


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_lol this guy cracks me up










i think its his most useful post yet. could have done without the personal attack on cincy though.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_
could have done without the personal attack on cincy though.

could of done without a roach in the house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (golfzex)*

No, Cincy is very helpful in a totalitarian sort of way.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

who has the bug spray?!?!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*

lock this stupid ****


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (ShockwaveCS)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_ CincyTheForumNazi 



BAHAAHahaaa! 
Thanks Roach. Funniest thing I've seen all day. And true too!


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

Got any data logs (g/s)?
Although things may "seem" and "feel" different, without data, kinda hard to draw a conclusion, ya know? 
Just a thought


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (TTRU)*

Well I Just tried the AEM filter with the two plastic screens taken out. Car does have less throttle response than with a K&N and you can easily tell it's not pulling in as much air. The one good side is that when you floor it, it *usually* doesn't get that stall like when you have a de-screened K&N hooked directly to the MAF.
What I believe is happening is the car runs lean when you floor it with both plastic screens out of the MAF and that stall/hesitation/whatever is the ECU kicking in with whatever it does when it's unable to keep up.
This is on a 180TT btw, 225's might not have this problem. I'm going to install a 4bar FPR tommorow and change fuel filter and see if that fixes it.
All testing done today was done with brand new MAF, coil packs, spark plugs, and AEM air filter.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

Some guy on the Rustang forum claims the AEM dryflow feels less responsive and doesn't flow as much also:
http://www.mustangforums.com/m_1832818/tm.htm


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

UGH
I just put the 1 year old dirty K&N filter back on and took it for a test drive. The K&N + an MAF with all the screens in flows probably twice as much air (and I'm not even being generous to K&N) as the AEM with a de-screened MAF.
Calling this AEM dryflow an air filter is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, it should be called an air barricade.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

wow.. I learned something... 
see... He might be human....


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_Welp, I bought one of these to put on with my new MAF because I saw CincyTheForumNazi link to the site and I had remembered reading about these filters a long time ago.
After putting it on, it doesn't feel like they pull as much air as K&N filters, car really feels like it's struggling to pull in the air it needs and the throttle response does not feel as good (this is with a brand new maf and AEM filter compared to a K&N with old maf).
The old MAF I was using had both plastic screens removed and the metal one left in, the new one I put in still has the plastic screens in for now. This doesn't account for the differences in the filter performance though because the K&N connected to a MAF with screens still in felt like it provided a huge increase in throttle response compared to a stock TT airbox and the AEM connected to it really feels no different or maybe even less throttle response than stock air box.
There is one thing that *MAY* be good about this filter. When I did a test with hooking the K&N straight to a MAF with no screens in, it seems like it pulls in more air than the car's fuel system can handle and when you hit the pedal about 50% down it gives you some bucking/hesitation.
So basically an AEM dryflow connected to an MAF with screens out might work good but it definitely doesn't flow as much as a K&N with screens still in.
Will test the dryflow with de-screened maf and post again.


Thanks for testing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

Stop being a cheap ass and get the Evoms










_Modified by invncble at 9:09 AM 1/8/2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

good post but you could do it without making fun of Cincy


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (HernTT)*

Roach, i guess you have no idea why the screens are there and since you removed them and felt the ill effects and you still dont know, i will have to tell you. They are there to straiten the airflow so you can get a proper reading from the maf. By removing them, your not getting better airflow, your getting a misreading, thus the drivability issues. 

_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_
Thanks Roach. Funniest thing I've seen all day. And true too!

Another worthless post from a follower. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (cincyTT)*

I took my screen out a long time ago and have had no issues. 
Rumor has it that the only reason for it was when you were running indirect air feed, like a stock air box. Open element filters posed no problems AFAIK.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (roadyTT)*

a cone filter will help, but it should be spaced out some. But i still rather have accurate readings than a very min, airflow increase. If you needed more airflow, you would need a larger housing.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@CincyTT:
THUMBS UP! Absolutley correct! I
talked to Bosch about this issue with removed screens and what happens to the readings.
After removing the screens you can do one thing with your MAF-> Throw it away. The sensor element is aligned on a flowbench to get optimized readings They use two of the Pins a hardware device and and special sw to align it whilst air is blown threw. After removing the screens, everything is messed up. 
They offer new sensor elements which are aligned in a different way since 2006 in Germany, so you can buy just the senor and it is easier to replace. even reapplying the screens won´t bring back old perfect aligned readings.. 
G
SpiTTy, the german-non-nazi


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

That makes all the sense in the world why they one sell the MAF elements with the housing attached. 

_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_
SpiTTy, the german-non-nazi


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i have an AEM dryflow cone filter on my 180quattro. i had the oem air box before..so this filter felt like an upgrade. 
i got it as opposed to the K&N because of all the discussion on the oiled filters, and I didn't want to get the HKS booby filter...
hmm..maybe my car is missing out on some easier breathing...?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_
hmm..maybe my car is missing out on some easier breathing...?

always consider the source. The tiny turbo can only inhale so much.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

man....roach is just all over the place.....
I tried to help you out, but you just wouldn't have it, and couldn't let go of your theory......


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

didnt you know, lean measurements w/o being lean is in








Nothing like making comparisons on with a faulty maf. Next we can test intake manifolds on a big turbo running in safe mode


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Ciny...I think I'm the only one that values your input.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_Ciny...I think I'm the only one that values your input.


alot of people do, there is just a certain group that think they know it all, therefore disagree and when proven wrong, try to start a fight they cant win


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

CincyTT and I talked a little last week about the K&N oil issue vs. Dry filter (Cincy hope you remember







) and the overall effect you'll get from a new intake system. 
After talking with him (and this coming from a guy who has only used K&N's in my vehicles to this point) I agree with him that although its not as common as you think, people do have problems even with a brand new 'out of the box' oiled filter so for those who are worried, a Dry filter is the way to go....i've personally had zero problems with K&N and upon cleaning it, i'm very conservative when it comes to applying the oil from the aerosol can.
And lets face it guys....an intake whether it be open or close, dry or oiled is really not going to give a significant boost in performance. And as far as Cincy's info (along with others on here) regarding the screen in the MAF, I have to agree, they are not there to keep debris out (that's the filter's job







) ....they are there for a correct air reading.
Finally Roach, if you have VAG-COM or Dyno sheets to compare the filters, that would be the best approach to this. I tell you this b/c the human mind can be tricked easy...I sure was when I put my cone filter and tubing on my GLI....the sound makes you think you're actually producing more power








just my .02


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Hmm well I haven't made or purchased an aftermarket intake for the TT yet, hopefully more discussion will help me choose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep it up guys.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

not really much of a discussion. The choices are basically. The gains are basically no existant.
stock box with drop in - slightly better flow, no noise increase
filter on the maf - just adding noise
boxed in tiny filter - kills upper rpm flow.
vecolity stack and huge filter - great all around the filter, perfect for large turbo unlike the rest.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Roach, i guess you have no idea why the screens are there and since you removed them and felt the ill effects and you still dont know, i will have to tell you. They are there to straiten the airflow so you can get a proper reading from the maf. By removing them, your not getting better airflow, your getting a misreading, thus the drivability issues. 


You didn't read what I posted. I have two MAF housings, one with the two plastic screens removed and one with all screens still in. I tested both filters using the same sensor with each MAF housing and drivability is awful no matter how the AEM is connected.
I also have a modshack TTDA intake that you like to bash, when I was using the TTDA with screens still in the MAF the car drove like crap, with the two plastic screens removed, the TTDA drives good. He also mentions that you should remove the screens on his website if using TTDA.
So in summary, if you want to leave the screens in your MAF, I wouldn't recommend using any filter except a short ram K&N setup.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_Ciny...I think I'm the only one that values your input.


nah ive come to look to cincy for input as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
You didn't read what I posted. I have two MAF housings, one with the two plastic screens removed and one with all screens still in. I tested both filters using the same sensor with each MAF housing and drivability is awful no matter how the AEM is connected.
I also have a modshack TTDA intake that you like to bash, when I was using the TTDA with screens still in the MAF the car drove like crap, with the two plastic screens removed, the TTDA drives good. He also mentions that you should remove the screens on his website if using TTDA.
So in summary, if you want to leave the screens in your MAF, I wouldn't recommend using any filter except a short ram K&N setup.

All of your comparissons are worthless. You still havent got that. Until you have the maf with screens in and clear of all fault codes can you make a judgement. The producer of those "intakes" shouldnt promote destroying the car. But i guess when you attach gauges to test for negative boost (







) you are making progress


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
So in summary, if you want to leave the screens in your MAF, I wouldn't recommend using any filter except a short ram K&N setup.

pretty sure you ruined any chance of anyone listening to your recommendation a long time ago.
need data.. not just your opinion.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
The producer of those "intakes" shouldnt promote destroying the car. But i guess when you attach gauges to test for negative boost (







) you are making progress










It is almost funny that you get so worked up over "the producer of those intakes". At least that guy has experimented and built things. What have you done to further advance performance of anything? Where's your web site that has helped countless thousands? What proof do you have of doing anything other than flapping your jaw and bullying others? Post up a link of your accomplishments. Lets see what leading edge 1st-time mods you've come up with. Somebody must have done something really bad to you as a child for you to be so bitter. 
I don't have to like you, but I do feel sorry for you.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (HernTT)*

I knew the nutswingers would be out with that post.








I totally dont have to defend myself since i dont produce parts that gain nothing and promote them as great products. Just becuase he has ignorant people buying them doesnt mean they work. 
What have i done? I am proving what works for myself and i share that with others. I dont rely on others to tell me what "works" like you see to. i also have helped far more people here than you ever will only posting to trash me. 
As for the first time mods.... nothing of his is new, he stole everything







I have even seen him say where he go the idea and info for things like the BM, the MOFO is just a ATP knock-off, and the intakes are just not well thought out.
I dont know who you think you are, you still have yet to do anything for the community. Hate to tell you buddy, but your not going to get under my skin like i use to let your buddy bluettop. If you want to nutswing, good for you. If you want to wake up and try something for yourself, good for you.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (cincyTT)*

Eh I don't really like seat of the pants analysis like this, some VAG-COM readings would be nice, specifically IAT. 
But at least r0ach is attempting to be helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Eh I don't really like seat of the pants analysis like this, some VAG-COM readings would be nice, specifically IAT. 
But at least r0ach is attempting to be helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually you'd want maf G/S readings..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
All of your comparissons are worthless. You still havent got that. Until you have the maf with screens in and clear of all fault codes can you make a judgement. 

Actually your commentary is worthless since I do not have ANY fault codes on my car. Why did you just make that up and say I did?
I also have TWO maf's that I tested with. One has screens and the other has the two plastic screens removed. I used the same sensor for each test.
The guy on the Rustang forum that I linked to came up with the same result. You recommend people buy these filters on this forum and they are useless, I wonder if you even have one on your car or not or just saw the website and assumed they were good.


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

I would comment but I'm pretty sure I've been classified as an "ignorant nutswinger" somewhere in this post.
And all this time I thought I was cool... crap


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

roach and hern need to get off this forum, you guys are really making vortex go downhill. and hern, your the worst, every post you make your crying about cincy bullying you.... go home you big baby


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*

Plus that roach guy hates football and dark green temp sensors... that's just plain weird


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_roach and hern need to get off this forum, you guys are really making vortex go downhill. and hern, your the worst, every post you make your crying about cincy bullying you.... go home you big baby
















We need to leave the forum because we don't follow cincytheforumnazi around and worship his feet even though he recommends using AEM Dryflow filters which are inferior to K&N filters? Yea he does *SEEM* to know some things, the question is did that info come from reading 2nd hand internet information or experience.
It's also pretty lame how theres a little gang of 5000 post people that try and talk trash to anyone they don't know that doesn't worship them as the forum gods or use a condescending attitude towards anyone that doesn't have 5000 posts.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*

noobs will be noobs







but seriously someone get hernTT a box of tissues


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*

oh I forgot.... IN!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*

The real question for this thread is for Cincy & VWdriver03:
Which one of you gets to be on top?
Seems obvious you guys need the tissues a LOT more than I do.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (HernTT)*

haha lmao funniest post of the night, maybe you are good for something


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_haha lmao funniest post of the night, maybe you are good for something









Great response.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (HernTT)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (Murderface)*

Yes, please, CUT OUT THE BULLS**T! If you like drama, go watch All My Children. None of us do, which is why we're all "fanboys" and rag on you toolboxes who think that an internet forum is the best place to try to win retarded arguments. The reason we focus our attention and insults on you guys is because of how you have presented yourselves in the very short time you've been on this forum, which is to say very badly. I have learned absolutely nothing worthwhile from any of your posts. Murder is right, get actual data, or go somewhere else; ignorance is only bliss sometimes.
And, BTW, cincy and I had a spat in the past, but he knows a lot, and has been specifically and factually helpful. I don't love him or need tissues, but I do value learning something useful about my car. The both of you are new, so show some humility; you wouldn't act like this in a group of people you've just met.


_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:12 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (l88m22vette)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: AEM Dryflow Filter and TT air intake write up (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
Actually your commentary is worthless since I do not have ANY fault codes on my car. Why did you just make that up and say I did?
I also have TWO maf's that I tested with. One has screens and the other has the two plastic screens removed. I used the same sensor for each test.


You car is/was reading turbulant air and getting false readings. Until your car has the ecu reset or the correct maf given time to adapt to the change, your test will be inaccurate and give false gains/readings. As for the comparison to k&n, even if it did happed to flow a little less, it wouldnt be noticable on a stock turbo, nonexistant on a STOCK TT.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

"That makes all the sense in the world why they one sell the MAF elements with the housing attached."

in German, please!! i dont get the point..










_Modified by spiTTfire at 8:05 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Cela a tout le sens dans le monde pourquoi ils on vend les éléments MAF avec l'habitation attachée


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

German is this krauty-schnitzel-tongue-thingy... remember?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

french isnt good enough?








If you want ill throw it in a translater for you.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_German is this krauty-schnitzel-tongue-thingy... remember?










Here you go , sir!
"Das macht Sinn, die alle in der Welt, warum sie ein Verkauf der MAF-Elemente mit dem Gehäuse befestigt."


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@TREFTTY
babbelfish??? AARRRRRGHHH... this is even worse..








French is perfect... but i dont speak one word . 
Latin was the way to go after learning english. never needed it again.. 
I think i got the point. Some things are very difficult to understand. We were forced, yes forced, to learn and speak oxford english at school. Classy, snobbish Isht..
nice thing when you visit England for the first time and you realize that nobody except you speaks and pronounces like you and your classmates do.. in England you are judged by your accent. Working class, middleclass, royalty, everbody has its own way to speak.. native speakers use words and phrases your school-english-translation-ability isnt capable of.
i really appreciate how everybody tries to help me out.Thanks



_Modified by spiTTfire at 11:37 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Out of control.

Again, moderation will be stepped up in this forum from now on.


----------

